# North Carolina



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Court restores love triangle lawsuit in North Carolina | Fox News


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Good thing, too, perhaps?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I like how the article quotes a judge against this legal recourse as saying the laws were born of misogyny...

then points out that the largest settlement ever under this law was granted to a woman who was a BS.

The law should be applied equally either way and there's no evidence it isn't. 

The only real shame is that only six of 50 states have such a provision! What's even more silly is that the AP can be sued, even though he's not a part of the marriage, yet the WS will still be entitled to half the assets, parental custody, etc


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I like how the article quotes a judge against this legal recourse as saying the laws were born of misogyny...
> 
> then points out that the largest settlement ever under this law was granted to a woman who was a BS.



Gotta maintain the Narrative.



Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> The law should be applied equally either way and there's no evidence it isn't.
> 
> The only real shame is that only six of 50 states have such a provision! What's even more silly is that the AP can be sued, even though he's not a part of the marriage, yet the WS will still be entitled to half the assets, parental custody, etc


Word.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I like how the article quotes a judge against this legal recourse as saying the laws were born of misogyny...
> 
> then points out that the largest settlement ever under this law was granted to a woman who was a BS.
> 
> ...


If I am not mistaken, North Carolina does consider adultery when deciding possible spousal support if a divorce goes through the courts. Personal property is still 50/50 and child support is not affected (needs of any child is #1 consideration) but zero spousal support if you cheat. Even if the cheater is not employed.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Some of the texts really cut deep, like she was having the time of her life.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Good....screw that POS.....

Anyone who deliberately sets out to seduce another man's W into an A deserves to be stripped of a good chunk of his assets....

Hope he thinks the sex was worth the hefty price tag he might end up paying.


----------



## ltsandwich (Sep 12, 2017)

BobSimmons said:


> Some of the texts really cut deep, like she was having the time of her life.


I believe one of the quotes "Having the time of my life! Having sex with a really hot doctor!" or some stupid crap. He's married, too. Hopefully his (Doc's) wife isn't planning to take his crap laying down.

Too bad his idiot wife couldn't be sued for everything she's worth. Luckily in the state they're in, she won't get squat with the affair being the reasoning to their separation/eventual divorce.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

wmn1 said:


> Court restores love triangle lawsuit in North Carolina | Fox News


Between this one and that dummy who cheated on her husband with her boss and then her picture was printed in the paper (even if the husband is on trial, he will get off) this has been a good month for BSs. 

I never understood why this isn't allowed. **** these people.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ltsandwich said:


> I believe one of the quotes "Having the time of my life! Having sex with a really hot doctor!" or some stupid crap. He's married, too. Hopefully his (Doc's) wife isn't planning to take his crap laying down.
> 
> Too bad his idiot wife couldn't be sued for everything she's worth. Luckily in the state they're in, she won't get squat with the affair being the reasoning to their separation/eventual divorce.


I'd imagine that the doctor's wife can similarly sue the WW.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

So...

What happens when the OBW sues the WW...or in this suit...when there is no divorce, or when they are not legally separated or divorced yet?

Is the betrayed somehow on the hook as well?


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

farsidejunky said:


> So...
> 
> What happens when the OBW sues the WW...or in this suit...when there is no divorce, or when they are not legally separated or divorced yet?
> 
> Is the betrayed somehow on the hook as well?


If they don't divorce yes the BS would be on the hook just as if they don't divorce the WS essentially receive's the benefit of any financial gain from a lawsuit.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

And the OBS?

She just gets to suck it up?

There isn't a clean solution in this.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

farsidejunky said:


> And the OBS?
> 
> She just gets to suck it up?
> 
> There isn't a clean solution in this.


The OBS is free to file suit also if that person choses.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

farsidejunky said:


> And the OBS?
> 
> She just gets to suck it up?
> 
> There isn't a clean solution in this.


She can sue the WW as well.

Hopefully she saw her out and took Dr. Disco Stick for all she could.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

These lawsuits are very expensive to get off the ground. Happened to a a friend of mine in NC. Open and shut case. He has emails, phone records, PI photographs at hotels, etc. The works. Attorneys want 5K just to start. Then it climbs quickly. You need to be well off in NC to keep one of these lawsuits going. You need to be well off anywhere.


----------



## Absurdist (Oct 10, 2014)

This kind of makes things up close and personal


The lawyer in me wants everyone to understand that this case was decided on very narrow grounds under Rule 12(b)6. NC could still hold alienation of affection suits unconstitutional.

As a practical matter, this case will be settled. I'm sure Wake Forest wants this to go away for PR purposes so the good doctor will get all kinds of heat to settle.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Absurdist said:


> This kind of makes things up close and personal
> 
> 
> The lawyer in me wants everyone to understand that this case was decided on very narrow grounds under Rule 12(b)6. NC could still hold alienation of affection suits unconstitutional.
> ...


The doctor should have settled this case long ago. He's already cooked his career.


----------



## Absurdist (Oct 10, 2014)

honcho said:


> The doctor should have settled this case long ago. He's already cooked his career.


Who knows Honcho. The case was filed in 2015. The good doctor still shows as one of the three pediatric cardiologists on the Brenner Children's Hospital website. Maybe nobody gives a rip.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Absurdist said:


> This kind of makes things up close and personal
> 
> 
> The lawyer in me wants everyone to understand that this case was decided on very narrow grounds under Rule 12(b)6. NC could still hold alienation of affection suits unconstitutional.
> ...


The wife's reply to the photographer. Uhhh ... yeah!
"Amber Malecek:
Absolutely beautiful Jaime…..what’s funny is the day of I was so stressed and nervous, but when I look at these pictures all I can see is how happy and in love I am. You captured a memory and special moment in my life that I can now look back and relive again & again. Having you as my photographer was one of the best decisions I made for my wedding day and I feel so lucky to call you my friend as well. Thank you so much."


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

The doctor is still working. I'm sure he was smart enough not bang the woman in full view of a camera, probably in his office where there isn't one. Unless the practice can prove they had sex on the property there's nothing they can really do.

And yes tarnishing the practice's reputation and all that jazz, the doc seems like a charismatic d**khole with no shame, will probably spin it as finding love as I think he's probably still with the lady hence the suit.


----------

